# [AVE] Team Speak Server für gemütliche Zockerrunde



## Razor2408 (25. Juni 2012)

*[AVE] Team Speak Server für gemütliche Zockerrunde*

Hi an alle Zocker da draußen,

falls ihr mal Lust habt auf ne gemütliche Multiplayer-Runde oder einfach nur abchillen wollt könnt ihr euch mal unseren Team-Speak-3-Server ansehen.
Es gibt für alle Spiele eigene Bereiche wo man ungestört zocken kann oder auch Public-Channel wo Gleichgesinnte jerderzeit joinen können.

Kurze Beschreibung zu [AVE]:
Wir sind nur ne kleine Gruppe mit Leuten ab 20 Jahren aufwärts.
Wir spielen hauptsächlich um Spaß zu haben und zocken alle Genres die es so gibt, Retro- , Indie- , als auch aktuelle Games.
Ich persönlich mag Sportspiele, Rennspiele und Action-Games am liebsten.
PES 2012 ist mein Favorit, da spielen wir öfters 1 on 1 oder 2 on 2 - macht extrem viel Spaß.

Die Adresse im TS3:
*kayjay.dyndns.org*


Vielleicht hört man sich ja bald,
MfG Razor


P.S.: Server ist manchmal erst ab Nachmittag on zwecks arbeiten und so.


----------

